# Hyped Fuzz Promethium



## DGWVI (Sep 7, 2019)

Promethium into Hyped Fuzz, with footswitchable fuzz modes and an order switch, though I prefer it Promethium into Hyped.
I'll be decorating it, just haven't decided with what yet. Thinking of doing a play on Mudhoney's Superfuzz Bigmuff. Turned out to be way more of a Rat's nest than I'd initially planned, but it works perfectly, and sounds glorious






Bonus shot of all the other circuits I've built in the past week. All those that are wired up work, just need to trim wires and put 'em in boxes. And yeah, I work in kind of a cluttered environment


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 7, 2019)

WHOA!  To paraphrase Roy Scheider in Jaws: "You're gonna need a bigger box!"


----------



## DGWVI (Sep 7, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> WHOA!  To paraphrase Roy Scheider in Jaws: "You're gonna need a bigger box!"



Most of those have way-too-long wires _because _I was gonna make a huge multi dirt box ... Decided to keep it 2-3 per box max.


----------



## DGWVI (Sep 17, 2019)

Finally got around to labeling this one. Nothing fancy, but I dig simplicity


----------



## Fuzzonaut (Sep 18, 2019)

Cool! 

But also somehow too bad, we are not going to see that hUge multi dirt box ....


----------



## Barry (Sep 18, 2019)

Looks good


----------



## Sabbath72 (Oct 16, 2019)

I dig it


----------



## Bret608 (Oct 16, 2019)

Ha! That is really cool. I actually had a Hyperfuzz back when they first came out around '93. I like that you even considered a Mudhoney theme. I have been on a bit of a kick with them lately.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 16, 2019)

Sweet! Next one I build is going to be similar (Hyped fuzz, some other fuzz, HM2 EQ)


----------



## DGWVI (Oct 16, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Sweet! Next one I build is going to be similar (Hyped fuzz, some other fuzz, HM2 EQ)


The scooped mode of the Hyped pairs well with a RAT set at high gain (rat into Hyped), and the standard op-amp Muff (Hyped into Muff). The midd boosted mode sounds great into a Cream Puff


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 16, 2019)

Yeah the idea I’ve got to get out of my head and into a box is Mini Parentheses into Hyped Fuzz with an HM2 Eq blender. Just gotta tackle the wiring on paper...kinda want to have the 2 fuzz modes of the Hyped on a footswitch and the boost as a separate footswitch. With an order switcher...man that’s like 5 footswitches hahaha, might settle for a toggle on the effect order


----------



## DGWVI (Oct 16, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Yeah the idea I’ve got to get out of my head and into a box is Mini Parentheses into Hyped Fuzz with an HM2 Eq blender. Just gotta tackle the wiring on paper...kinda want to have the 2 fuzz modes of the Hyped on a footswitch and the boost as a separate footswitch. With an order switcher...man that’s like 5 footswitches hahaha, might settle for a toggle on the effect order


I'd recommend separate Muroidea and Squidward, otherwise you're stuck with using the Ringer circuit with the Rat. And Ringer into FZ-2 is awesome.

The Hm-2 eq would work okay with the Rat, but I find the Fz-2's eq (Hyped Boost)to be superior. The Rat already pushes out a ton of mids around 1khz, so the Hi knob from the HM-2 wouldn't have too much use, in my opinion, over 12 o'clock - anything above that sounds like a fixed wah. Whereas the High knob from the Hyped can basically replace the Filter pot, and then you have a huge bass boost available. 

The Hyped boost's first gain stage could also be easily modded to a Rat voice, with a few component changes and an added resistor and cap. Then, just drop in a TLC27L2 op-amp, and while it's internally compensated, it has the low slew rate of the LM308 and OP07 in a dual package


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 16, 2019)

I barely use the ringer circuit as it stands so I’m not too concerned with that. Forgot to mention I’m going to try and squeeze a parallel blend in there too haha. I usually change up the EQ curve on my HM2 boards so it’s less at 1khz (like having the high knob at 7 instead of ten)


----------



## DGWVI (Oct 16, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> I barely use the ringer circuit as it stands so I’m not too concerned with that. Forgot to mention I’m going to try and squeeze a parallel blend in there too haha. I usually change up the EQ curve on my HM2 boards so it’s less at 1khz (like having the high knob at 7 instead of ten)


Stock Rat and FZ-2 Scooped modes sound wonderfully destructive in parallel


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 16, 2019)

Oh yeah I’ve done a bunch of tests with the parallel board, such a handy little thing. Wish I had an SMD version!


----------



## DGWVI (Nov 3, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> I barely use the ringer circuit as it stands so I’m not too concerned with that. Forgot to mention I’m going to try and squeeze a parallel blend in there too haha. I usually change up the EQ curve on my HM2 boards so it’s less at 1khz (like having the high knob at 7 instead of ten)



I picked up a few Murdock (HM-2 EQ- color knobs fixed at max, with a blend pot) boards from GCI and slapped it behind my RAT. Actually sounds pretty good. Has kind of a synthetic guitar thing going on with the filter disengaged and eq blend up full. Murdock sounds amazing after the opamp Muff, though- very Peachfuzzy


----------

